# Lost/Stolen Jack Russell - Well Hill (Kent)



## Zero00000 (9 July 2013)

Please can everyone keep their eyes peeled for this little man!

He is dearly missed by his family and his doggie friend.

https://www.facebook.com/sharon.e.w...0200638987471869.1073741827.1075650749&type=1


----------



## kirstys 1 (9 July 2013)

Will keep an eye out for him, walk there a lot.
Hope he turns up safe and sound!


----------



## Zero00000 (10 July 2013)

Thank you Kirsty, its very out of character for him, so thinking he may have been picked up, well hoping, he is a lovely very very friendly little boy


----------



## Crazy_Caz (10 July 2013)

Hi

If not already done can you add his details to www.doglost.co.uk


----------



## Amymay (10 July 2013)

Have shared on fb.


----------



## Nicnac (10 July 2013)

Shared on FB.  Is it a typo on the FB post and should read Lullingstone Castle area?


----------



## lizzypeg (10 July 2013)

No it won't be a typo as here yard is right next door to lullingstone golf course (which is the other side of lullingstone to the castle)


----------



## Nicnac (10 July 2013)

lizzypeg said:



			No it won't be a typo as here yard is right next door to lullingstone golf course (which is the other side of lullingstone to the castle)
		
Click to expand...

I know that but FB says *Lunningstone Golf Course* I have never heard of Well Hill hence typo question.  Hope dog is found.


----------



## BethH (12 July 2013)

Hi I have friends at Lullingstone, will ask them to keep an eye out - also have you thought of asking at some of the dog grooming places in the area, they may well have heard if a dog has been found, it is quite a community of dog lovers around there and a lot of them are very friendly.


----------



## ace33 (12 July 2013)

Just to let everyone know here that he's been found.


----------



## Amymay (12 July 2013)

Fantastic news!!!


----------



## putasocinit (12 July 2013)

Brilliant. Get him a tracking collar.


----------

